# Machine oil burn off



## Leon1972 (Mar 17, 2019)

hello! Just got my Traeger Pro 780. Question about burning off the machine oiL. 
     After about an hour it still smelt funny. Does that happen when it burns hot enough or is it still the machine oil?
     I did the usual “seasoning” steps. 30 minute at 350 then 30 at 450. Still smelt after all that. How long does burn off usually take?
Thanks guys.


----------



## mike243 (Mar 18, 2019)

I'm late to the party but lownslow for a hour or 2 will put out some smoke to coat it more than likely


----------



## daveomak (Mar 18, 2019)

Set it at 450 and let it run for several hours...   Since you did it once already, now spray the inside with veggie oil before cranking up the heat the second time to condition your new smoker......


----------



## Leon1972 (Mar 18, 2019)

Won’t I just be covering the remaining machine oil?
Won’t it have to burn off the veggie oil before it gets to the remainder of the machine oil?

Maybe a stupid question, but I’ve never conditioned a grill. Your saying just spray the grates or the whole interior?


----------



## RCAlan (Mar 18, 2019)

Leon1972 said:


> hello! Just got my Traeger Pro 780. Question about burning off the machine oiL.
> After about an hour it still smelt funny. Does that happen when it burns hot enough or is it still the machine oil?
> I did the usual “seasoning” steps. 30 minute at 350 then 30 at 450. Still smelt after all that. How long does burn off usually take?
> Thanks guys.



Leon1972, welcome to SMF...  After an hour of running your grill on the high temp setting, the manufacturing oils should have burned off and your grill should be safe to use.  The initial oil burn off and the “Seasoning” of your grill is a little different.  You never described the type of funny smell You were smelling, but again after a good hour of running your grill at 400* degrees or the high temp setting on your Traeger, You should be fine with bbqing something simple like some Spares to help Season your grill.  It takes a few cooks to Season your grill and “quite a few” to get it just right...  If the oder You’re smelling now truly concerns you, then I would reach out to Traeger for their input.

From Traegers Owners Manual...
 If I have any problems, or questions about how my Traeger is functioning, who can I contact?  At Traeger, we are here to help 7 days a week between 5am and 7pm PT. You can call us toll free at (800) 872-3437 or visit us online at www.traegergrills.com to chat with one of our customer service representatives...

Good luck and post back what was Traeger’s response. 

PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## Leon1972 (Mar 18, 2019)

the smell reminds me of burning plastic actually.


----------



## Leon1972 (Mar 18, 2019)

RCAlan said:


> Leon1972, welcome to SMF...  After an hour of running your grill on the high temp setting, the manufacturing oils should have burned off and your grill should be safe to use.  The initial oil burn off and the “Seasoning” of your grill is a little different.  You never described the type of funny smell You were smelling, but again after a good hour of running your grill at 400* degrees or the high temp setting on your Traeger, You should be fine with bbqing something simple like some Spares to help Season your grill.  It takes a few cooks to Season your grill and “quite a few” to get it just right...  If the oder You’re smelling now truly concerns you, then I would reach out to Traeger for their input.
> 
> From Traegers Owners Manual...
> If I have any problems, or questions about how my Traeger is functioning, who can I contact?  At Traeger, we are here to help 7 days a week between 5am and 7pm PT. You can call us toll free at (800) 872-3437 or visit us online at www.traegergrills.com to chat with one of our customer service representatives...
> ...




The smell reminds me of burning plastic.


----------



## RCAlan (Mar 18, 2019)

Leon1972 said:


> The smell reminds me of burning plastic.



 Burning Plastic...  I don’t think that’s normal, could be for Traegers though.  I never smelled anything like that from my PB Austin XL..  I would reach out to Traeger and let them tell You if that’s normal or not...

PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## Leon1972 (Mar 18, 2019)

RCAlan said:


> Burning Plastic...  I don’t think that’s normal, could be for Traegers though.  I never smelled anything like that from my PB Austin XL..  I would reach out to Traeger and let them tell You if that’s normal or not...
> 
> PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


As much as I think it’s it plastic like I could be wrong. I have never smelt burning machine oil before. Lol. 
And there was a LOT of the stuff! My kids could have made fingerpaintings on the thing! I think I might wash it with soap and water then put the tray back in and see what happens.


----------



## Rmartinez2 (Mar 19, 2019)

I had a similar smell when i first got my grill. Not sure that it was plastic but it was not a wood burning smell. I just let it go until the only thing i could smell was the wood. This took about 3.5 hours for me to feel comfortable. I started on the smoke, moved to 225 after 30 minutes i went to 350 and let it run for an hour. I then went to 450 for an hour then went back down for about 30 minutes each way.


----------

